# retaining wall redo?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like there was not a proper footing laid to set those blocks on, that's why it's tipping, I do not see any drains, also without caps on the blocks water can get in and weaken the whole thing.

If it was mine I would not just leave it in place.
There's tons of web sites and videos on building stone retaing wall on the net.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty sure the maple tree is holding up the retaining wall if anything.. Agreed with everything Joe said.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't worry about the tree either.

Are there live wires in that electrical conduit?


----------



## jbitt (Jan 11, 2010)

i do believe you're right, copperclad!

CoconutPete, no. The box is dead. Cover was put on there just to make CO inspector happy when i bought the house. 

Sounds like i'll have a heck of a lot of work ahead of me just ripping out and disposing of those old blocks. If the contractors don't come back with enormous numbers, i might let the pros handle this one. i don't know if i want to spend 3 weeks ripping this crap out when they could have the whole thing done in a few days.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The reason the wall is falling over is that the backfill against the wall is incorrect. Any block type retaining wall requires granular backfill uphill to minimize the pressure on the wall. It appears that the wall was simply placed against existing soil, no excavation and replacement with granular, free draining soil, hence the problem.

Installation of a new retaining wall using segmental block will simply lead to the new wall getting pushed over as the existing wall continues to fail. Most manufacturers of segmental block units include detailed instruction on proper installation of the block, which includes how to build the footing, proper backfill, drainage requirements, and use of reinforcing fabric on walls typicall taller than 3 (occasionally 4) feet. To build the new wall, you will need to remove the existing wall, and excavate typically about half the height of the all back. You then build the wall, and backfill per manufacturer's directions.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One man with a big skid loader, or mini escavator with a thumb would have that out in about 1/2 a day, and you'll need a big rented dumpster .


----------

